#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κορύφωση παραγωγής πετρελαίου (Peak Oil)

## Efpalinos

Μια καλά διατυπωμένη εξήγηση της θεωρίας της κορύφωσης της παραγωγής πετρελαίου και γιατί πρέπει να μας απασχολεί. (Αγγλικά)
http://netenergy.theoildrum.com/node/6121#

----------



----------


## Efpalinos

Γνωστός ο Αμερικανός *Richard Heinberg*. 

Πολύ καλός και ο Καναδός *Jeff Rubin*, πρώην οικονομικός διευθυντής της CIBC (5η σε μέγεθος καταθέσεων στο Καναδά)
Μια προφητική παρουσίαση, το 2007 σε συνέδριο ASPO (Association for the Study of Peak Oil)

Δεν σας προκαλεί εντύπωση πως τέτοια σοβαρά θέματα παρουσιάζονται τόσο σπάνια στα ΜΜΕ?

----------


## Efpalinos

Μα φυσικά αν αναλογιστούμε πως ολόκληρη η σύγχρονη βιομηχανία τροφίμων - από τις καλλιέργειες, στο πιάτο μας απαιτεί τρομακτικές ποσότητες ενέργειας, ιδιαίτερα πετρελαίου. Επιπλέον η "Ενέργεια που Παράγεται προς την Ενέργεια που Επενδύεται (EROI)" έχει πέσει κατακόρυφα. Το 1930 για κάθε 1 βαρέλι πετρελαίου που χρησιμοποιούνταν για εξόρυξη είχαμε παραγωγή 100 βαρελιών στις μέρες μας ο λόγος έχει πέσει στο 1:18! Κάποτε η εξόρυξη πετρελαίου γινόταν σε μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα από την επιφάνεια της γής, πλέον οι έρευνες και οι ελπίδες για επιπλέον κοιτάσματα γίνονται σε τεράστια βάθη μερικών χιλιομέτρων κάτω από την επιφάνεια των ωκεανών! Αν υπήρχε αρκετό πετρέλαιο για όλους γιατί να γίνονται έρευνες σε τέτοιο βάθος, όταν με τις τιμές πετρελαίου κάτω από 100$ δεν είναι καν εφικτή η εξόρυξη? Η εποχή της φτηνής ενέργειας και της ανάπτυξης όπως την γνωρίζαμε μέχρι σήμερα έρχεται στο τέλος της.

----------


## mred-akias

Για δείτε και εδώ...  Το Link οδηγεί κατευθείαν σε pdf.
Το περιοδικό the way ahead εκδίδεται από την Society of Petroleum Engineers, μία οργάνωση πολύ γνωστή στον χώρο μου (από πλευράς ειδικότητας). Το πρώτο μέρος του pdf περιλαμβάνει ένα άρθρο σχετικά με το θέμα, μία διαφορετική άποψη.

----------


## Efpalinos

Έχει δίκιο ο Κώστας. Καθόλου αντικειμενικό το άρθρο. Ξεκινάει μάλιστα αναφέροντας τους φόβους μείωσης αποθεμάτων πετρελαίου το  1930 στην Αμερική και πως διαψεύστηκαν. Φυσικά τότε και για αρκετά χρόνια μετά οι ΗΠΑ ήταν #1 παραγωγός. Λιγο αργότερα όμως, το 1956, ο γεωλόγος M. King Hubbert προέβλεψε την επικείμενη μείωση για τη δεκαετία του 70 και βγήκε σωστός. Από τότε οι ΗΠΑ έχουν πάρει μια συνεχόμενη κατιούσα στη παραγωγή του "μαύρου χρυσού". Το ίδιο ισχύει και πολλές άλλες χώρες που από εξαγωγικές μετατράπηκαν σε εισαγωγικές. (π.χ. Ινδονησία) Δείτε την Μ. Βρετανία με το αυξανόμενο ενεργειακό πρόβλημα. Κάποτε Βρετανία πλούσια σε κοιτάσματα στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα τώρα πλέον έχει περάσει σε τροχιά κατιούσα. Οι Άγγλοι κάνουν διακοπές στη παροχή ηλ. ρεύματος/φ. αερίου και το κόστος αυξάνεται ενώ οι φτωχοί κυριολεκτικά ψοφάνε από το κρύο γιατί πλέον φτηνή ενέργεια γιοκ!

 Για τον ΟΠΕΚ αναφέρει αναλήθειες (σύμφωνα με πολλούς άλλους ειδικούς) καθώς αυτές οι χώρες, χωρίς διαφάνεια, δεν δηλώνουν καν τα αποθέματα τους και τα έχουν μάλιστα φουσκώσει από τη δεκαετία του 80. Επιπλέον οι οικονομίες του έιναι μη βιώσιμες, αυξανόμενο πληθυσμό και αυξανόμενη ζήτηση πετρελαίου για τους ίδιους τους πληθυσμούς τους. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι οι πετρελαϊκές σε αυτές τις χώρες είναι κρατικές και τα καθεστώτα αντιδημοκρατικά. Μεγάλα κοιτάσματα πετρελαίου δεν έχουν ανακαλυφθεί εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες. Τα υπάρχοντα μεγάλα κοιτάσματα (αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου 50-60% παγκόσμιας παραγωγής βασίζεται σε ~100 μεγάλα κοιτάσματα) όπως το Cantarel στο Μεξικό και το Ghawar στη Σαουδική Αραβία έχουν φτάσει στο μέγιστο της παραγωγής. Στο Cantarel ήδη έχει αρχίσει η κατιούσα. 

Τα μελλοντικά κοιτάσματα δεν υπάρχουν στον ΟΠΕΚ αλλά στα πετρώματα (ναι καλά διαβάσατε, τα αποκαλούμενα shale oils) και σε τρομακτικά βάθη κάτω από τους ωκεανούς με πολλαπλάσιο κόστος παραγωγής, οικονομικό & περιβαλλοντικό, με χαμηλότερη ποιότητα πετρελαίου και τον ανάλογο αντίκτυπο στη διεθνή οικονομία που ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ στην θεωρία της συνεχόμενης ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ και ΦΤΗΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ (20$ το βαρέλι vs. 100 - 150$ και πολύ περισσότερα).

----------


## Efpalinos

Ακριβώς. Τα ανταγωνιστικά κοιτάσματα του Ορινόκο, της Βενεζουέλας με τεράστια αποθέματα, ξέμειναν από επενδυτές (οι οποίοι στράφηκαν στο Καναδά) αφού ο Τσάβες κρατικοποίησε τις πετρελαϊκές και έδιωξε τους ξένους.

----------


## mred-akias

Πάντως το "επιχείρημα" σχετικά με την διάψευση αντίστοιχων παλαιότερων "συναγερμών" αποτελεί και την καραμέλα του θέματος από αυτά που ακούω. Μάλιστα πέρυσι είχε γίνει μια διάλεξη στα κτίρια του τμήματός μου από μη Έλληνα καθηγητή (δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του, υπάρχει νομίζω μια αφίσα ακόμη αναρτημένη σε κάποιο εργαστήριο, θα το κοιτάξω αν υπάρχει ακόμη και θα  σας πω) που επί μία ώρα περίπου μας έλεγε ακριβώς αυτό: πόσες θεωρίες αποδείχθηκαν εν τέλη αναληθείς. Ένα από τα κύρια επιχειρήματα ήταν η πρόοδος της τεχνολογίας και των σχετικών επιστημών που χάρη σε αυτήν ανακαλύπτονται νέα κοιτάσματα ενώ κοιτάσματα που θεωρούνταν δυσπρόσιτα ή αντιοικονομικά μετατρέπονται σε προσοδοφόρα. Φυσικά είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι λόγω της φύσης του (για την ακρίβεια λόγω του τρόπου δημιουργίας του) το πετρέλαιο δεν είναι ανανεώσιμο στον ανθρώπινο χρόνο, ωστόσο κανείς δεν τόλμησε να θέσει το ζήτημα και να ρωτήσει για την εναλακτική.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν συμφωνώ, απλά (όπως και για το pdf πιο πάνω) παραθέτω και την "αντίπαλη" πλευρά για σχολιασμό. Το ότι η εξάρτησή μας στο πετρέλαιο είναι τεράστια είναι δεδομένο. Και ένας από τους απλούς λόγους που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι δεν εξαρτώμαστε από αυτό μόνο από ενεργειακή άποψη. Λχ πόσο εύκολα μπορείτε να φανταστείτε από αύριο να σταματήσει η παραγωγή πλαστικών? Προσωπικά, και χωρίς να έχω καταλήξει κάπου πλήρως, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να απεξαρτηθούμε από το πετρέλαιο τουλάχιστον ενεργειακά σε πρώτη φάση. Δεν είμαστε νομίζω σε θέση να πούμε ότι από αύριο μπορούμε να υποκαταστήσουμε πλήρως το πετρέλαιο και να σταματήσουμε την εξαγωγή του.

Τεσπα, μιας και αναφέρθηκε το θέμα της κρατικοποιήσης εταιρειών πετρελαίου. Γενικά οι εταιρείες στον χώρο είναι είτε IOC (International Oil Companies) είτε NOC (National Oil Companies). Η κύρια διαφορά τους είναι ότι οι NOC ανήκουν πλήρως ή ως ένα βαθμό σε κάποιο κράτος. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι η κρατικοποιήση δεν διώχνει απαραίτητα τους επενδυτές μακριά καθώς υπάρχουν παραδείγματα NOC με μεγάλη εξάπλωση στον κόσμο όπως η Petrobras που σχετίζεται με την κυβέρνηση της Βραζιλίας (εξού και το όνομα της εταιρείας) η οποία ως εταιρεία έχει εξαπλωθεί σε 27 χώρες χωρίς να συμπεριλαμβάνεται η Βραζιλία στο νούμερο. Μάλιστα υπάρχουν συνέδρια (όπως αυτά εδώ και εδώ) που ως κύριο στόχο έχουν την καλύτερη συνεργασία μεταξύ IOC και NOC.

----------

